# EV Vanity Plates!



## ChargePoint (Jul 12, 2017)

I came across these EV vanity plates and thought they were cool. 
Do you have one too, or have you spotted any fun EV vanity plates around your town? Share them in the comments!


















source









source









source









source


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

Nice ones! Mine is in the other vanity plate thread. Hint hint 
https://teslaownersonline.com/threa...ty-plate-if-so-show-us.100/page-14#post-57919


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Funny one that I saw...


----------

